# help identify this cichlid?



## joker4466 (Oct 10, 2008)

i can't find out what this is?my guess is a Pseudotropheus sp. "Flameback"


----------



## etcbrown (Nov 10, 2007)

It is not a flameback. Never seen anything quite like it..... body and head remind me of either Gephyrochromis moorii or Psuedotropheus acei Ngara of course the coloring (lack of) is completely wrong. Mouth seems a little small too. Hybrid? Albino?


----------



## joker4466 (Oct 10, 2008)

i don't think its albino cause it doesn't have the red eyes.
it could be hybred,and the flameback was the only profile that the fish looked simular.with the orange coloring in different spo and and that could be it.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Cultivar but not one I have seen before.


----------



## joker4466 (Oct 10, 2008)

this might be a dumb question but what is CULTIVAR?


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

cv. - cultivar
Cultivar sometimes abbreviated in scientific circles to cv.
Originally a man made plant created by line breading or hybridizing or both.
Is generally regarded as a portmanteau of "cultivated" and "variety", but could also be derived from "cultigen" and "variety".
It is commonly applied to many man made cichlids these days esp ones that you do not know the exact make up of and can not guess. :wink:

It is kind of a complement. Ie the fish was deliberately made with skill and not just a general random poor bred guy or random hybrid.

http://www.aquaticcommunity.com/cichlid/hybrids.php

It may not be hybrid or a cultivar by some definitions and may not be line bred it is a guess as I have not seen it before.

Population/breed/cultivar hybrids
The second type of hybrid is crosses between different populations, breeds or cultivars within the same species. This type of hybrid is often intentionally produced by plant and animal breeders to promote and combine desirable characteristics. It is not a â€œtrue hybridâ€


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Would need a better, clear picture of the mouth. Colouring looks like a Tropheops Red Cheek albino. Not sure the mouth does.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Could be and close for sure but I have only seen these Tropheops red cheek albinos with full red eyes before. But this was a while ago they may have got em more attractive eyes by now.
Or just the way this photo looks. As said mouth looks a bit off as maybe the shape does a bit but may just be the photo.









But its hard to think of anything else it could be. Unless it is a Metriaclima callainos (Ice White) Tropheops red cheek cross.


----------



## joker4466 (Oct 10, 2008)

mine looks just like the pic 24tropheus he does have teath and they are brown.im assumiong from algae.thx alot guys this is really interesting.
i just checked AND HIS EYE ARE RED sorry for the mix up.


----------



## joker4466 (Oct 10, 2008)

i got a few more pics maybe this helps.










































i will just sell it as an unknown cichlid,when i bought it,it was labeled snow white fish and when my daughter saw that tag i had to get that fish or i was a meany.lol


----------



## etcbrown (Nov 10, 2007)

Nice job to Fogelhund for picking that out even though the original pic made the mouth look tiny!


----------



## joker4466 (Oct 10, 2008)

you guys are awesome!!!
i looked at some of the profiles of that type and id say yes thats the type.the mouth is very simular with that top lip comeing down a bit ,like a tiny overbite.thx guys


----------

